# Weaponizing Silly Putty



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

This seems a bit crazy, but is pretty kewl. There is some bleeped out language near the beginning...Should be ok for all audiences.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah, that's great.....


----------



## NRA_guy (Oct 5, 2012)

Good expansion, huh? :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, it certainly would've been effective against Wallace and Grommet.

*Death to Claymation!*


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow. Getting hit by that would suck.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

SMann said:


> Wow. Getting hit by that would suck.


Knida like rock salt...


----------

